# Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt’s nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) Und zwar hier im entsprechenden Thread diesmal ein Posting einstellen, warum Ihr meint dass unbedingt Ihr die Rolle gewinnen müsst.

Wie immer alles natürlich unter Ausschluß des Rechtsweges! 


*Der Gewinn für Oktober​*(je einmal für neuangemeldete und "Alt" Member)
* Mitchell 300 XGold Sammleredition*​

(Gibt nur 2000 Stück!! Sonderauflage, UVP: 119€ ...)



> *60 Jahre Mitchell 300er Serie!​*
> Mitchell feiert das 60. Jubiläum der 300er Rollenserie, von der weltweit
> über 25 Millionen Exemplare verkauft wurden. Dazu bietet Mitchell eine limitierte Edition der neuesten Serie an:
> Die 300XGe (Gold) mit Jubiläumsgravur in einer exklusiven Geschenkdose,
> ...

















*Und ab hier könnt Ihr jetzt Eure Postings einstellen!!*​


----------



## Ronen (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



> Und zwar hier im entsprechenden Thread diesmal ein Posting einstellen, warum Ihr meint dass unbedingt Ihr die Rolle gewinnen müsst.



weil ich 1. bin


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Na weil ich 2 bin .
und als Dank für meine aufopfernde hilfe die ich im AB geleistet habe :q:q:q


----------



## duc996freak (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo

"weil ich 1. Bin", naja ganz so fix war ich nicht, aber als Student der in jeder freien Minute versucht ein paar Schuppenträger aufs Kreuz zu legen, aber bisher noch nicht wirklich erfolgreich war und leider auch noch nicht wirklich gutes Material zum Angeln besitzt, würde ich mich riesig über eine neue qualitativ hochwertige Rolle freuen. Es gibt damit zwar auch keine Fanggarantie aber vielleicht beißen die Fische damit ja besser weil sie auch gerne mal eine limitierte Rolle sehen wollen.

mfg Markus


----------



## flexxxone (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin, 
ich denke, dass ich mir so eine Rolle verdient habe, weil mein Angelkumpel mir letztens über mein gesamtes Equipment gefahren ist. :c #q

Schon erstaunlich... 'nen dicken Wels oder Hecht kann man drillen bis zum "gehtnichtmehr" aber ein Auto halten die HighTech-Materialien nicht aus. |kopfkrat 

Das schlimmste daran ist eigentlich, dass ich jetzt nur noch mit meinem ausrangiertem Zeug angeln kann.#d

Ich würde sie wirklich in Ehren halten!!! :q

Servus


----------



## AndreasG (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich diese Rolle gewinnen soll?
Weil ich sie meiner Tochter überlassen würde, "ja so selbstlos ist der Pappa", denn mitlerweile hat sie auch das Fieber gepackt.





Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reisender (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Meine erste Mitchell (Brandungsrolle Lebenslang Garantie) habe ich mit 14 Jahren zum Geburtstag bekommen. Weiß Gott wie lange meine Mutter dran gespart hat !!  #d

15 Jahre begleitete mich diese an die Strände der Ost u. Nordsee !!!
Da ich viel unterwegs auf Montage war, hatte ich immer meine Ausrüsstung im Kofferraum meines Wagens. 

Leider wurde mir mein Wagen aufgebrochen und dabei Rollen und Ruten entwendet...So auch die Mitchell......:c:c Polizei Krefeld hat bestimmt noch die Diebstahlanzeige#c

Darum würde ich gerne einen neue Rolle gewinnen...:m


----------



## olafson (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich die 300xe fische und sie mir sehr gefällt. da würde mir die 300xge noch besser gefallen. auch weil ich noch 4 weitere rollen von Mitchell besitze und auch sie gerne fische.
mfg olafson


----------



## Buster (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich bin der Meinung das die hübsche, güldene Rolle an mich gehen sollte da ich als Wiedereinsteiger zu einen so langsam merke das mit 25 Jahre alten Rollen nicht immer "gut drillen" ist und mir zum anderen meine erste teurere (und damit liebgewonnene) Rute auf "unheimliche" Weise im Rutenfutteral gebrochen ist und ich sie mit dem Geld reparieren musste mit dem ich mir eigentlich endlich mal eine gute Rolle leisten wollte...


mit (inter)nettem Gruss

ein hoffender Buster


----------



## Torsten Rühl (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte die Rolle bekommen da ich noch keine Rolle dieser Firma besitze und diese gerne testen möchte. Viellicht wird es ja meine Lieblingsrolle.


----------



## cafabu (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich nie der Erste sein werde (dann komme ich ja nicht mehr zum angeln) und weil ich nie der Letzte sein möchte!
Und weil der Gewinn dieser Rolle einfach ein oberaffengoiles Ding wäre.
MfG cafabu


----------



## spin-paule (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich möchte die 300x testen um zu sehen, wie sie sich in der Praxis mit geflochtenen Schnüren verhält (bei der Uralt-300er klappts nicht so gut...)

Gruß Paul


----------



## loele (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich dieses Jahr in die Schweiz gezogen bin und die Schweizer bekanntlicher weise etwas langsamer sind. 
Verd.... wieder nicht der Schnellste :c:q

Mit diesem Beitrag möchte ich zeigen, dass es auch anders geht und man trotzdem DER Gewinner sein kann!

#h:m:l


----------



## Holger (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich denke, das die Rolle an mich gehen sollte, weil ich Sie wirklich ausgiebig nutzen würde, da ich jede Woche drei Mal am Wasser bin. Und weil ich, und das ist für mich der Hauptgrund, noch nie, nie, niemals irgendwo was gewonnen habe. Nicht mal drei Richtige im Lotto, geschweige denn was Besseres. :q


----------



## ollidi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Gaaaanz einfach. :g
Weil ich ein alter Sack bin und bisher noch nie eine Michell in der Hand hatte, die aber ganz gerne mal testen würde. :m


----------



## Fishing_Girl (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

...weil ich zu der sehr selten Gattung der Anglerinnen gehöre, weil ich im April 07 meine Fischerprüfung mit 1 Fehler bestanden habe und weil ich erst 2 No-Name-Rollen mein Eigen nennen darf :c

Also, wenn ich euch jetzt nicht überzeugt hab, dann weiss ich es nicht... |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## interloper (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich bin 19, mitten im Leben, angle seit dem Ich 5 Jahre alt war. Da ich in der Ausbildung bin hab ich kaum Geld um mir neues Tackle zu kaufen. 
Die beiden Jugendwarte in unserem Verein hören demnächst auf weil ihr Frauen hoch Schwanger sind und ich werde diesen Job wohl fort führen. Dann würde ich 2 meiner alten Rollen die ich kaum noch benutzte der Jugend überlassen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Pescador (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil, (schluchz) weil ich auchma endlich ein klitzekleines bisschen Glück im Leben haben will, Huuuhäää!!! #c:c:c#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Das geht ja schon wieder fix los hier)

Bin mal auf die vielen "guten Gründe" gespannt , die da noch kommen werden ))


----------



## SuperMario (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

... weil mir kein Grund einfällt, hier nicht einfach mal mitzuposten.


----------



## Stefan6 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich von Mitchell begeistert bin,angel mit Rollen und Rute von Mitchell#6


----------



## angler0507 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich noch nie Mitchell gefischt habe und sich das ändern sollte?

(Ps. Keine Angst vor Zoll- und Versandstress! Ich habe auch eine deutsche Postadresse!)


----------



## TorstenM (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> ...weil ich zu der sehr selten Gattung der Anglerinnen gehöre, weil ich im April 07 meine Fischerprüfung mit 1 Fehler bestanden habe und weil ich erst 2 No-Name-Rollen mein Eigen nennen darf :c
> 
> Also, wenn ich euch jetzt nicht überzeugt hab, dann weiss ich es nicht... |rolleyes |supergri


 
Also Du fällst ja schon mal raus :l Du suchst doch nen Mann,der bringt genug gute Angeln mit in die Ehe #h


----------



## taribial (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hi,

weil ich meinen Neffen zum Geburtstag(14) eine Brandungsrute kaufen will.Daher würd es schon passen, er hätte seine erste
eigene Angel.:vik:

von daher teuteuteu für meinen Neffen.#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



> ... weil mir kein Grund einfällt, hier nicht einfach mal mitzuposten.


Na, ein bisschen kreatriver darfs aber ruhig sein ))))


----------



## xBerndx (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

...weil ich gern mal ausprobieren möchte ob die Rollen auch halten was sie versprechen|supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich finde, dass ich mir sowas nach derart vielen KM Bauchbewegung meines kleinen USerbildes langsam mal verdient habe. 

Außerdem bin ich tierisch geil auf neues Tackle und überhaupt versteh ich garnicht, warum Ihr anderen hier überhaupt mitmacht, wo ich das Ding doch sowieso gewinnen werde. 

Wann kann ich mit dem Eintreffen rechnen? #c


----------



## Gummischuh (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich bestechlich bin und dann nienichmehr wat negatives über PUREFISHING-Produkte schreiben würde|rolleyes


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass ich mir sowas nach derart vielen KM Bauchbewegung meines kleinen USerbildes langsam mal verdient habe.
> 
> Außerdem bin ich tierisch geil auf neues Tackle und überhaupt versteh ich garnicht, warum Ihr anderen hier überhaupt mitmacht, wo ich das Ding doch sowieso gewinnen werde.
> 
> Wann kann ich mit dem Eintreffen rechnen? #c



Du mal wieder, nix die gehört mir 
So als kleines dankeschön. 

Den selbst mein damaliger Praktikumschef ließ sich nicht lumpen, und hatte als dank einen grünen schein und ne 1,5 liter champaner. Also herr mit den Wackelnden bauch finger von der Rolle.


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin,

Sollte ich die Rolle bekommen, spende ich 50€ an eine gemeinnützige Organisation.

Wenn das mal kein Grund ist, der ist kaum zu Toppen 
So habe ich was davon und auch andere!!

Grüsse


----------



## Hackersepp (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich die Rolle gewinnen sollte???

=> Weil ich noch kein passendes Geburtagsgeschenk für meinen kleinen Bruder habe.... :q


----------



## kulti007 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

oh man hier hauen ja welche auf die kacke 

ich möchte gewinnen, weil ich nen ganz lieber bin... :q

nee doch nich, habe genug rollen und weiß schon gar nich wo hin damit |kopfkrat


----------



## marca (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

....weil ich die Rolle haben will!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



marca schrieb:


> ....weil ich die Rolle haben will!!


 
Endlich mal einer, der auch ehrlich ist.

Aber die Ehrlichen ziehen immer den Kürzeren - also vergiss es :vik:


----------



## Bullfrog (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich schüler bin ,net so viel geld hab und ich dringenst ne gescheite rolle brauch !...bei meiner alten wackelt alles


----------



## DogTag (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich die Rolle gar nicht gewinnen möchte und sie im Falle des Falles an meinen Vorredner "Bullfrog" abtrete


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

1. Ich ein Schüler bin, daraus folgt -> Arme Sau. :q
2. Ich bis jetzt mit allen Sachen die ich von Mitchell hatte zufrieden war und das auch so bleiben soll. :g


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich die Rolle gewinnen soll?

Weil ich sie mir nicht kaufe, daher hilft nur gewinnen. :q


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Tobi sollst du lügen??????? oder wie war das mit mama ?????

so meine ehrliche antwort: Weil ich trost im krankenhaus brauche


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Tobi sollst du lügen??????? oder wie war das mit mama ?????


 
Bin ´ne arme Sau, aufen Konto ist kein Geld, die Geldbörse ist auch leer.

Falls du ein Baum hast wo Geldscheine drauf wachsen, kannste mir gerne welche zukommen lassen.


----------



## olafson (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sollte ich die Rolle bekommen, spende ich 50€ an eine gemeinnützige Organisation.
> 
> ...



also, es ist leicht zu toppen in dem ich 50,99 spenden würde:q:q:q
mfg olafson


----------



## Hooked (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin!
Weil ich schon jede Menge Zaster für PureFishing-Tackle auf den Kopf gehauen habe und mal eine gute Tat von denen erwarte...


----------



## Bullfrog (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

tobi...du musst genug geld haben ....wie war das mit der wathose,dropshot tackel etz. ^^ und deine arme oma muss vor der tür auf den postboten warten ! ich glaub die hats eher verdient...hat so en bösen enkel #d  |supergri


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Bullfrog schrieb:


> du musst genug geld haben


Genug Geld kann man eigentlich nie haben.
Weißt du wofür ich mein Taschengeld ausgebe?
Für mein liebstes Hobby, nähmlich das Angeln! Ich saufe nicht, rauche nicht und konsumiere auch keine anderen Drogen!


----------



## brandungsteufel (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *brandungsteufel*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das gilt nicht  war meine Idee du Fuchs *LoL*


----------



## pike1984 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich einen Angelrollen-Fetisch pflege und zudem sehr labil bin. Letzteres würde von purefishing bewusst gefördert, falls mir die erst als Hauptgewinn schmackhaft gemachte Rolle dann nicht vergönnt wäre. Könnt Ihr damit leben? :c:c:c
So, falls Erpressung alleine nicht ziehen sollte|supergri:

Ich bin stellvertretender Jugendwart in meinem Verein und würde beim Gewinn dieses Schmuckstücks eine DAM Quick VSI fürs bald anstehende Preisfischen unserer Jungangler stiften.
Und das als Student, der arm wie eine Kirchenmaus in einem Slum von München unterm Wellblechdach am Isarufer haust und sich von Flohkrebsen, Schnecken, Käfern und Brennesseln ernähren muss, weil er sich keine Jahreskarte und Mitgliedsbeiträge für den Freisinger Fischereiverein leisten kann.
Jaaa da schaut ihr, ihr "armen" heuchlerischen Schüler, die Ihr daheim an Mamas Rockzipfel hängt und immer was zum Essen aufm Tisch und ein warmes, kuschliges Bett habt(psst, nur Spaß liebe Schüler#h)! Und dann leben in meiner 3,2 Quadratmeter großen Wellblechhütten-WG auch noch 4(!!!)hässliche, lesbische Hyper-Öko-Turbo-Emanzen, die mir das Leben tagein, tagaus zur Hölle machen und nur vegetarisch kotz-, ähh kochen. Außerdem traktieren die mich immer mit Stöcken#ySeht Ihr nun, wie grau und traurig mein Leben ist??? 
Diese Rolle würde mir wieder Hoffnung geben. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Reisender (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Weil ich einen Angelrollen-Fetisch pflege und zudem sehr labil bin. Letzteres würde von purefishing bewusst gefördert, falls mir die erst als Hauptgewinn schmackhaft gemachte Rolle dann nicht vergönnt wäre. Könnt Ihr damit leben? :c:c:c
> So, falls Erpressung alleine nicht ziehen sollte|supergri:
> 
> Ich bin stellvertretender Jugendwart in meinem Verein und würde beim Gewinn dieses Schmuckstücks eine DAM Quick VSI fürs bald anstehende Preisfischen unserer Jungangler stiften.
> ...




Kann ich da mal Urlaub machen ?????.....|kopfkrat


----------



## pike1984 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Bist du Masochist? Oder hast du das Wort "hässlich" nicht gelesen?


----------



## Reisender (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Bist du Masochist? Oder hast du das Wort "hässlich" nicht gelesen?


Kommt drauf an von welcher seite man es betrachtet (wollte ich schreiben) !!! Zumindest hat er genug Köder zum Fischen da..|supergri


----------



## pike1984 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wie dem auch sei - du bist immer willkommen, falls du was zu Essen oder ein Streichholz mitnimmst|rolleyes!


----------



## woernser1965 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich hätte sie verdient, weil ich immer wieder, trotz strengster Gegenwehr meiner besseren Hälfte :k durchsetzen kann, das die Angelgeräteindustrie was an mir verdient.......:q (Kampf)


----------



## Doc Plato (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Das einzige was ich in meinem bisher Leben gewonnen habe, ist ungelogen, ein klitze kleines Röhrchen mit 5m roten Nähgarn drauf... Preisausschreiben von Quelle.... :c


----------



## Waagemann (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich meine die Rolle unbedingt gewinnen zu müssen weil,ich jung bin und die Rolle brauche!

mfg waagemann


----------



## Angelmati (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich diese Rolle bekommen sollte??|kopfkrat
Na weil ich sie brauche#6
Als schüler hat man nicht so viel Geld um sich so eine Rolle zu leisten 
Es bleibt einem nur noch eine gelegenheit und zwar: zu  träumen|rolleyes 


          Deshalb sollte ich sie bekommen:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Da mein BMW nicht gerade günstig in der Unterhaltung ist, mein Boot sich 40 Liter die Stunde wegzieht und die Unkosten meines 3 Familien Hauses auch nicht gerade billig ist, bleibt nun wirklich kein Geld mehr für eine neue Rolle über....:c
Deswegen muss ich natürlich gewinnen....:m


----------



## vorzugsfischer (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich habe mir diese rolle zum geburtstag gewünscht aber da der weihnachtsmann nicht angelt hat der mir ne no-name lidl-scheiß-rolle vorbeigebracht die beim ersten hecht >40cm auseinander gefallen ist

nach diesem schicksalsschlag brauche ich diese rolle weil:
ohne rolle keine competetion


----------



## Lonny (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,

Und warum ich diese Rolle haben möchte
weil ich denke ich hätte sie Verdient  
Den bis jetzt habe ich in meinen leben noch nie etwas gewonnen :-(


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Case (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich gut ausseh.? Und Die zu mir passen würde.?

Case


----------



## karl_sorglos (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Da das Leben prinzipiell ungerecht ist und ich diese Rolle überhaupt nicht verdient hätte sollte ich sie aus Prinzip gewinnen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wird immer besser ))


----------



## atibandi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

warum ich die rollen bekommen sollte ist ganz einfach:
sie wäre für meine bessere hälfte zum angel einstieg!
nen gutschein für den lehrgang hat sie bereits im mai bekommen und den macht sie jetzt auch und die rolle wäre genau der richtige einstieg für sie nach der (hoffentlich)bestandenen prüfung!
also gebt mir verdammt noch mal das geile teil!!!!!!
grüße matti


----------



## Fishing (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte Eine von Zweitausend Rollen aus der *Mitchell 300 XGold Sammleredition* bekommen, um den Beweis antreten zu können, dass  eine Mitchell 300 XGold mehr aushält als 2000 andere Rollen, die jede nur 300 mal Fisch gelandet haben und dann wegen zu hoher Reparaturkosten in der Altgerätekiste ihr "Es war einmal..." fristen müssen.

Denn für anspruchsvolle Angler ist die Mitchell 300 XGold mehr als nur Gold wert.


----------



## dorschiie (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil das eine schöne rolle ist und ich mir sie dann nicht kaufen brauche.


----------



## kulti007 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich würde die rolle verkaufen und mir dat geld mit thomas9904 teilen, da er als "angehöriger" nich an dieser verlosung teilnehmen darf :m....


----------



## mipo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Um von mir getestet zu werden und vll. den einzigen Meterfisch damit ziehen werde.


----------



## haukep (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich genau so eine Rolle noch brauche


----------



## hechthunter62 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich brauche einfach die Rolle...

Ein Sprichtwort sagt "Jedes Problem trägt ein Geschenk in sich". 

HH62


----------



## kulti007 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

....gelöscht


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

He Jungs...der olle Dorsch könnt ja och ma watt jewinnen wa?
Außerdem fängt Micha mit Mi an und Mitchell ja och.Desweiteren sind wa ja beede joldig.Also passen wa beede jut zusammen.
Na und wenn ick schon keen Jlück mit de Frauen hab sollte icke doch wenigstens ma Jlück mit ne Rolle haben. 
Seid ma Ehrlich...seeht ihr det anders?


----------



## Fishing_Girl (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



kulti007 schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt was du geschrieben hast...
> solltest du die rolle bekommen
> 
> gute besserung#h


 
Ups, genau das hab ich auch grad gedacht...
Alles Gute für dich!


----------



## ollidi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



> der olle Dorsch könnt ja och ma watt jewinnen wa?


Aber nur, wenn Du endlich mal lernst deutsch zu sprechen und zu schreiben. :q


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Micha micha, meinste du hast mehr glück mit den Rollen als mit den Weibsbildern? *scherz*

wenn du sie gewinnst gibste ein aus, andersrum wen ich se gewinne 

Na klasse ich könnte hier auch auf die tränedrüse drücken tzzzzzzzzzzzzz, nix für ungut. Aber das geht garnicht. Trotzdem gute besserung


----------



## gädda42 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil Ich nicht erster, zweiter ,oder dritter bin,
aber unbedingt eine neue Mitchell brauche.
na ja auch nicht gerade sehr geistreich,aber genauso 
geistreichwie die meisten andern Postings.
Petri


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

@ ollidi

Pass ma uff meen Kleener...die Rolle ist eh zu groß für son kleenen Wicht wie dir.:vik:

@ Lacksy

Abjemacht...denn trinken wa uns beede eenen...ejal wer se kricht.#6
Oder wir teilen se uns beede.Machen wa uns nen Jahresangelplan aus und schicken det Schmuckstück hin und her.:vik:


----------



## bennie (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil meine avocet schon manchmal fiese geräusche beim spinnen produziert....


----------



## ollidi (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



> .die Rolle ist eh zu groß für son kleenen Wicht wie dir.:vik:


Aber ich könnte da wenigstens mit umgehen. :q


----------



## Bellyboater (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe die Rolle verdient, weil ich noch nie etwas gewonnen habe und es nun langsam mal an der Zeit ist für mich, etwas zu gewinnen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



ollidi schrieb:


> Aber ich könnte da wenigstens mit umgehen. :q



Sie eher mit dir.:vik:


----------



## hechthunter62 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich brauche einfach die Rolle...

Ein Sprichtwort sagt "Jedes Problem trägt ein Geschenk in sich". 

HH62


----------



## duck_68 (27. September 2007)

...........


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



kulti007 schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt was du geschrieben hast...
> solltest du die rolle bekommen
> 
> gute besserung#h


Ja, sehe ich genauso...
Ich glaube nicht, das man mit so etwas Scherze macht.
Ich verzichte auf die Rolle..


----------



## hechthunter62 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich brauche einfach die Rolle...

Ein Sprichtwort sagt "Jedes Problem trägt ein Geschenk in sich". 

HH62


----------



## StörPetri (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte dieses Prachtexemplar von Rolle bekommen weil:
1. ich einfach viel zu wenig Gold besitze 
2. ich auf Mitchell schwöre
3. die anderen Angelboard Member schon viel zu viel Angelstoff besitzen
4.mir noch eine Mitchell Rolle fehlt
5.ich mir an meiner alten Rolle einen Tennis-(Angler-)arm kurbel
6.die anderen Boardies viel zu gierig sind
7.ich mal abgesehen von einen Freilos bei Rubbelfix auch mal was gewinnen möchte 



Euer StörPetri


----------



## versuchsangler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich einfach mal ne neue Rolle brauch.
Aber bestimmt nicht dafür in der Fussgängerzone die Hosen runterlassen werde oder tonnenweise mit Schmalz rumwerfe bzw auf die Tränendrüse drücke.

Viel Spass noch beim gegenseitigen "überbieten".

Ps. Wenn ich die Rolle gewinnen sollte verbiete ich den Glasaalfang ,die Laichdorschfischerei und die GEZ.
Benzin wird natürlich auch um die Hälfte billiger.
Von den globalen Problemen mal ganz zu schweigen...  dann sollten es aber schon mindestens 2 Rollen sein


----------



## schumico (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich die Aktionen von Puer Fishing absolut klasse finde.

Alle meine Bekannten und Arbeitskollegen haben sich im AB angemeldet um ihre neue Whiplash pro Crystal aus zu probieren.

Also alles in allem eine klasse  Aktion 

Der Schumico


----------



## Aalkoenig (27. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

<<<----- Schaut mal auf meinen Nicknamen.
Der Koenig!!! Und der benötigt nunmal auch eine Koenigliche Rolle.
Alles klar??Noch Fragen??Ich bedanke mich schon mal.


Gruss Aalkoenig :vik:


----------



## boot (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
> 
> Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt’s nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.
> 
> ...


Ich möchte sie haben weil ich mich für andere Menschen einsetze und auch mal ein Lob brauche und außerdem finde ich die Rolle echt gut. lg  ole#h


----------



## boot (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ihr solltet euch nicht Streiten.Ihr sollt nur sagen warum ihr sie möchtet.


----------



## mariophh (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Also ich würde mich über die Rolle sehr freuen, da eine vor einem halben Jahr bestellte und bereits bezahlte 300xe Dank DHL niemals bei mir angekommen ist. Ich wünsche auf diesem Wege dem freundlichen DHL Mitarbeiter weiterhin viel Spaß damit! 

Naja mal schauen, vielleicht komme ich ja so doch noch in den Genuss solch feines Mitchell Röllchen anzutesten...  

Grüße aus HH


----------



## Maro67 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil mir das edle Teil sehr gefällt und ich sie gerne fischen möchte! :m

Gruß Maro67


----------



## hotte50 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

....also ich möchte die Mitchell 300XGold Sammleredition gewinnen um......

...sie anschließend bei ebay zu vertickern und den Erlös als Spargrundlage für eine Shimano Stella verwenden....


----------



## Big Man (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich noch nie so eine tolle Rolle gewonnen habe.

Ehrlich#6


----------



## hechthunter62 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe heute Nacht eine Email erhalten... Das zwingt mich zu folgendem...:

Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich hier weiter Angreifen zu lassen! Das habe ich nicht verdienst - dass hat niemand evrdient! :r

Ich hatte dieses Board als (anglerische) Gemeinschaft angesehen, doch sehen es (vielleicht) Einige wohl eher um den anglerischen Frust abzubauen.|krach: Kann man sich zuhause oder am Gewässer nicht streiten, so macht man es einfach hier... Sind schließlich genügend da, denen man ans Bein pinkeln kann oder wie?

Sollte dieses Board nicht etwas familiärer sein können? Sollten es nicht dazu dienen, sich mitteilen zu können, und Erfahrungen auszutauschen? Sollte dieses Board nicht einfach nur Spaß machen? |kopfkrat

Muss immer alles gleich ausarten oder kann man sich vielleicht auch ordentlich unterhalten wie es erwachsene Menschen tun sollten oder gar müssten?

Freundlichkeit ist eine Tugend, welche hier ein Mitglied des AB wohl noch erst Lernen muss!

Die Email von vergangener Nacht werde ich nicht weiter bewerten, sondern sage ich nur soviel dazu: Das war unterste Schublade! 

Ich hoffe, dass nun damit Ende ist!


HH62



PS.: Sollte der Absender eine weitere solche Email senden, werde ich mich mit Namen des Absenders an die Mods wenden!


----------



## peterws (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte diese Rolle gewinnen weil:


Ich mir grade eine schöne Spinnrute baue und es definitiv keine bessere Ergänzung als die *Mitchell 300 XGold Sammleredition* zu meinem Selbstbau gibt.


----------



## Hölzer (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hatte noch nie ne Mitchell Rolle und würd mich gern von der Marke überzeugen lassen. Also her damit und ich würd sie augiebig testen und vielleicht was gutes im Board darüber schreiben.....hihi    |uhoh:


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich Papa werde und seit Tagen auf unseren Nachwuchs ( den 2.) warte.
Geburtstermin war berechnet für den 26.09.!
Wenn es ein Junge wird nennen wir ihn Mitchell ( da wir wissen was es wird ist es nicht so tragisch |rolleyes ).


----------



## Lachsy (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> PS.: Sollte der Absender eine weitere solche Email senden, werde ich mich mit Namen des Absenders an die Mods wenden!



eine mail ist schon eine zuviel. Melde den oder die jenige bzw gib die email adresse weiter an die mods. 

Alles braucht man sich nicht gefallen zu lassen. Auch nicht im AB wo viele meinen, sie sind ja so anonym im internet.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## loele (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo HH62!

Respekt vor einem, der sein persönliches Schicksal so offen darlegt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m

Da zieh ich meinen Hut!

Wenn dann irgend ein Ar... eine persönliche, beleidigende Mail losläßt, sollte der unbedingt den Mods gemeldet werden.
So einer hat nichts im AB zu suchen!

@ hallo"Fremder Mailschreiber"
Das find ich einfach zum :v

So, das war meine persönliche Meinung! :r


----------



## Reisender (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht eine Email erhalten... Das zwingt mich zu folgendem...:
> 
> Ich habe keine Lust mehr mich hier weiter Angreifen zu lassen! Das habe ich nicht verdienst - dass hat niemand evrdient! :r
> 
> ...






Das habe ich mir gedacht !!!!

Da hat bestimmt wieder son Gehirnakrobat einen vom Stapel gelassen !!!

Ärger dich nicht, denn solche Menschen findest du überall.....!!!!

#q#q#q#q#q........Wie Lachsy schon schreibt !!! Melde den Lieben Netten zuvorkommenden sich sorgenden Member den Mods, und setze ihn dann auf deine Igno Liste......


----------



## boot (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Naja aber man sollte nicht über seine Krankheiten Schreiben nicht hir, und nur mal so wir können uns die Hand reichen ich bin auch am A.sch.Und nun seid wieder lieb zu einander lg ole. ps ich möchte aber keine Mail.


----------



## balounrw (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich genau diese Rolle unbedingt haben möchte |wavey:


----------



## Angelmati (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Und wann wird bekannt wer gewonnen hat?


----------



## Kite (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde sie gerne gewinnen wollen, weil ich jetzt nach nem Unfall seit 3 Monaten nicht arbeiten darf und ich die meiste Zeit am Wasser verbringe. 
Meine Angelausrüstung ist schon etwas älter und ich bin nichtmehr zufrieden damit. 
Der Neuanfang beim Angeln hat mich mit der Anmeldung beim Verein und der Verlängerung des Scheines so viel gekostet, dass in nächster Zeit auch keine neuen Sachen gekauft werden können. 
Und ich mag das Teil schon jetzt. :q


----------



## olafson (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

so  leute, ich muß euch etwas beichten.* ich habe die richter geschmiert*. ab nun braucht sich hier keiner mehr melden. spart euch einfach das tippen. setze an der stelle keine smiles.
mfg olafson


----------



## SteveNord (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hi Leute....

Diese Rolle sollte meine sein,
sie wär auch nicht allein daheim.

Ich würd Sie gerne einmal fischen,
nur dauert das wohl noch ein bischen. 

Es wäre wirklich allerbest,
wenn die Jury mich gewinnen lässt.....

Gruß Steve :vik:


----------



## boot (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich bekomme die Rolle ihr braucht garnicht weiter schreiben.


----------



## Ragnar (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Naja ich denke jeder von uns hätte diese Rolle verdient!!! :m Warum ausgerechnet ich??? Keine Ahnung ich bin doch auch nicht besser wie jeder andere hier.... Ich denke nur egal wer diese Rolle gewinnt er wird sich freun und sie in allen Ehren behalten!!!!

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück!!!

Ragnar


----------



## Schuschek (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich finde das es Boardi "Angelmummi" verdient hat!


----------



## boot (28. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Ragnar schrieb:


> Naja ich denke jeder von uns hätte diese Rolle verdient!!! :m Warum ausgerechnet ich??? Keine Ahnung ich bin doch auch nicht besser wie jeder andere hier.... Ich denke nur egal wer diese Rolle gewinnt er wird sich freun und sie in allen Ehren behalten!!!!
> 
> Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück!!!
> 
> Ragnar


Da gebe ich dir recht viel Glück euch allen und immer sauber bleiben. lg  #h


----------



## McRip (29. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich hätt' sie gern, weil Weihnachten noch so lange hin ist... |rolleyes


----------



## ForellenMike (29. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte die Rolle bekommen, weil ich die* Ultimative Antwort *kenne (wenn sie auch bekanntermaßen nicht jedem gefällt):* 42*.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (29. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe noch ne Rolle von DAM Jahrgang 1963. Müsste mal ne neue haben.


----------



## boot (29. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Rolle von DAM Jahrgang 1963. Müsste mal ne neue haben.


Nach Sögel kommt die Post nicht,die Rolle muß nach Hamburg:qlg


----------



## boot (29. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wenn ich die Rolle bekomme Spende ich einem Jungangler 1Angel mit Rolle.Das mache ich wirklich ich stehe zu meinem wort.Mfg ole


----------



## Madenbader (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ganz klare Sache, ich hätte die verdient. Aus beruflichen Gründen habe ich mein Angelhobby fast 5 Jahre an den Nagel gehängt. Vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren haben ich wieder angefangen. Das kostet natürlich Geld, da meine alte Ausrüstung von Grund auf erneuert werden musste. Da mein Frauchen studiert, konnte ich mir nicht alle Wünsche erfüllen. So ein feines neues Röllchen würde mir schon in die Karten spielen. Außerdem habe ich desöfteren bei Pure Fishing bestellt. Will ja nichts sagen, aber das ist ja wohl mehr als verdient:vik:!

Gruß

Maik der Madenbader


----------



## hans (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich muss mir noch die 100 meter kostenlose schnur holen, habe aber keine rolle dafür, also ne ganz klare sache wo die rolle hingeht.


----------



## DHK (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo Zusammen,
in gedanken kann ich mir schon einen drill damit vorstellen:m
aber ich möchte nicht träumen sondern abräumen#6.

Gruß Dirk

Ich besitze noch kein Mitchell Produkt und möchte mich gerne von der Qualität überzeugen lassen.


----------



## Axel123 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe erfahren das der 120 Beitrag gewinnt.|kopfkrat

Da habe ich dann wohl kein Glück gehabt :q


----------



## bounceya (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Als Jungangler fehlt mir leider das nötige Kleingeld für eine so hoch qualitative Rolle. Ich gehe regelmässig angeln (2-3 mal die Woche) aber leider habe ich nur ganz einfaches Material, welches ich meist von meinem Onkel oder Opa zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten geschenkt bekomme.

Dadurch habe ich leider schon den ein oder anderen schönen Fisch verloren   

Ich würde mich einfach nur tierisch freuen


----------



## Aal~Andy (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte die Rolle bekommen..... warrum ??? 

Antwort: Warrum nicht


----------



## drehleiter (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Männer,* |wavey:

*ich werde die Rolle gewinnen, weil ich schon eine geile Beastmaster Rute von Shimano gewonnen habe.................*:vik:


----------



## siwok44 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich wurde sie bestimmt nicht gewinnen,weil ich noch nie was gewonnnen habe und das beruhigt mich.


----------



## olafson (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



boot schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Rolle bekomme Spende ich einem Jungangler 1Angel mit Rolle.Das mache ich wirklich ich stehe zu meinem wort.Mfg ole




diese hier ??? #6 http://www.yatego.com/spiel-unser-s...angelset?sid=04Y1191174637Ye30dc0b5c7a77e922b

wie gütig ... |supergri
mfg olafson


----------



## BadnerPower (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wenn ich die Rolle gewinne....hmhmh....ja dann würde ich glaube ich fast meinem ganzen Verein vom AB erzählen:q


----------



## Ice Bear 66 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ganz einfach,
weil sie mir noch in meiner Sammlung fehlt....


----------



## tomekk (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich dann endlich mal eine gute rolle habe und nicht nur schrott.


----------



## Fischakeenig (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich nach 15 Jahren Angelabstinenz und Wiedereinstieg meine Ausrüstung wieder auf Vordermann bringen muß. Da würd so nen neue Rolle ideal reinpassen :vik:

Gruß
Fischakeenig


----------



## Mikesch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Seit über 30 Jahren Mitchell-Fan.
Nicht nur Rollen, sondern auch Ruten dieser Marke bei mir zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## zesch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich gewinn die Rolle, 
damit ich schnell wieder auf meinen Felsen komme !


----------



## onkelzfan (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich bin der Meinung das ich sie verdient habe, weil ich gerade erst angefangen habe mit der Angelei und das doch mit dieser Rolle ein super Start wäre.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Naja was soll ich schreiben würd gerne auch mal was Gewinnen!:c


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



boot schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Rolle bekomme Spende ich einem Jungangler 1Angel mit Rolle.Das mache ich wirklich ich stehe zu meinem wort.Mfg ole


 
Das grenzt ja schon an bestechung der muss disqualifiziert werden!|splat2:|smash:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Ronen schrieb:


> weil ich 1. bin



Das ist kein Grund - das hier aber schon:

*Weil ich* - vom ersten bis zum vorläufig letzten - *alle meine* maßigen *Hechte mit Mitchell-Rollen gefangen habe* - und das auch so bleiben soll.

(Das ist jetzt wirklich wahr und nicht gelogen... Eine Avocet SW, die ich weiterverkauft habe, und zwei 300x, die ich immer noch mag.) Außerdem habe ich noch eine Abu Garcia (Ja, auch Pure Fishing...). 

Auf meine kleine Balzer-Rolle habe ich nur einen untermaßigen Hecht gefangen...


----------



## schumi112 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich absoluter Anfänger bin und mir noch eine Rolle fehlt, um meine Ausrüstung zu ergänzen.

Gruß schumi


----------



## Benny1982 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Na ganz klar weil ich schon immer ne Mitchell haben wollte.


----------



## crocodile (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

das schöne stück würde auch gut in meine kleine angelsammlung passen. warum?

Das Glück ist mit den Dummen! also her damit ;-)


----------



## Sparky1337 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

nette rolle is das ja nä


----------



## rotauge88 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich noch nie so eine klasse Rolle fischen durfte #6


----------



## angelnmikesch (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo
Ich möchte diese Tolle Rolle gewinnen,
weil ich mir als Leiharbeiter so eine Rolle nie leisten kann!

Viele Grüße aus Berlin #a


----------



## climber (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe die Rolle verdient, weil ich es in diesem Jahr (meine Frauchen ist 40) es geschafft habe , sie für das Angeln so zu begeistern, das sie eine Ausrüstung möchte und ich schon wieder Angelurlaub für das nächste Jahr gebucht habe.

:vik::l:vik::l:vik::l:vik::l:vik:

euer climber


----------



## Hobbit (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil endlich mal ne richtig geile rolle bräuchte, die mich auch mal wieder dazu bringt als schüler(jja, es ist nicht so wie ihr denkt, dass schüler ach so viel zeit haben) en bisschen geld und vor allem zeit zu investieren um mal wieder unter der woche ans wasser zu gehen und meine ersten größeren erfolge zu feiern.
mfg
*daumendrück*


----------



## matthiast (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo!

Weil ich noch Ruten ohne Rollen habe, da käme mir diese besonders recht!

toi,toi,toi


----------



## Fiefie (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich finde die Rolle ganz nett aber das T-Shirt ist das was mich besonders interessiert.
Als zugabe würde die Rolle gut an meine neue Matchrute passen.
Gruß Steven


----------



## Schluchseeler (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich hätte gerne die Rolle, 
da ich als noch junger Jungangler und erst seit 2 Jahren angelnder fast Neuling mit einem Schülertaschengeld nur mit Askari-Billig-Gerät angeln kann, da ich mir richtige Qualitätsprodukte leider nicht leisten kann.
Da wäre diese tolle goldene Super-Rolle perfekt!
Gruß schluchseeler


----------



## JuL (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich hab wie viele andere auch wenig geld, da ich noch schüler bin.
deswegen rede ich nicht lange um den heißen brei oder denke mir eine möglichst mitleiderregende ausrede aus (ohne jmd. beschuldigen zu wollen): 
ich finde, dass sie mir auch gut stehen würde.


----------



## guiness77 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde die Rolle gerne gewinnen, da sie mir sehr gut gefällt und ich bisher leider noch nie etwas gewonnen habe.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich ganz dringend eine gute Rolle brauche!
Gruss Olav


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich mir so eine rolle eigentlich zu weihnachten wünschen wollte, wenn ich die jetzt aber hier gewinne, schimpft mama nicht schon wieder "scho wieder ne neue rolle?"


----------



## flori66 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Joar, warum ich die haben will?
Ganz einfach: Ich brauch ne neue Mitchell-Rolle zu meiner neuen Mitchell-Rute.
Außderdem hab ich fast nur Mitchell >Zeuch, aber die Rolle fehlt mir noch.

Sollte doch reichen als Grund, oder?


----------



## Diski (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hi,
warum ich das Teil gewinnen will?Ganz einfach, weil ich die Rolle nicht kaufen darf, sagt meine Frau.
Und das Teil (die Mitchel Gold natürlich) ist der Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte.
Dafür würde ich durch die Donau schwimmen - im Sommer natürlich.

Gruß
Diski
#6


----------



## bounceya (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde die Rolle meiner Freundin schenken und Sie hat mir versprochen, dann mit mir angeln zu gehen.

Meiner Freundin geht aber zu 100% davon aus das ich nicht gewinne....


----------



## Ramazotti (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Lustig Lustig die Posting`s!


*Ich will die haben , weil ich damit angeln will und nichts anderes.:vik:*
_Was soll ich hier noch posten. Das muss doch überzeugend genug sein._

MfG


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ne Rolle für NIX immer gut ist...|supergri


----------



## hskb5846 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

|wavey:Hallo, ich bin 61 Jahre alt und würde mich freuen mit dieser Rolle endlich den Fisch meines Lebens zu fangen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ICh hab diese feine Rolle verdient, weil ich n feiner Kerl bin *Angler mit Herz*


----------



## carpking (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ode an ein Kult-Objekt:

Die Rolle ,man sieht es auf den ersten Blick, 
verleiht meinem Blinker den letzten Kick. 
Jeder Fisch,man glaubt es kaum, 
will gefangen werden mit diesem Traum. 
Vielleicht fängt man damit nur etwas MEHR, 
dafür sieht er mit dieser Rolle gut aus, der ANGLE(H)R. #q


----------



## slay66 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Werde kommenden November meine Fischereischeinprüfung machen! Vorbereitungslehrgang schon alles hinter mir.. Wäre ein echter Traum für mein neues Hobby!!! *daumendrück*


----------



## Hartwig Hesse (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Eine solche Rolle ,die mit Carbon-Matrix-Bremssystem ausgestattet ist,dazu titanbeschichtet und mit 9 Kugellagern,für wen wäre das keine Traumrolle


----------



## Hamburgerjung1982 (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Tja was soll ich großartig schreiben, beim letzten angeln vom Kutter aus hatte ich erst zwar viel glück beim angeln, aber dann zum Ende hin ziemlich viel pech.
Ich hielt meine rute mit einer Hand fest und dann knallte es auf einmal in der rute so das sie sich aus meinem lockerem Griff löste und in den tiefen der Ostsee verschwand.

Deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich eine neue rolle bekommen würde die mir dann hoffendlich erneut treue dienste erbringt und auch 1-2 fische


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich will natürlich hauptsächlich das T-Shirt :m


----------



## Sirrel (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Der hohe Rat der Jünger Petri’s.
  „Der feuchte September hat sich dem Ende zugeneigt, eine Zeit voller Frust und Enttäuschungen an den weitläufigen Gewässern der Grafschaft Bentheim  ist nun hoffentlich vorbei.“ So trat Iwillwin A. Mitchell vor die gebannt auf die Bühne schauende Menge und eröffnete die lang erwartete Sitzung der Jünger Petri’s. Die Bühne war geschmückt mit pompösen Skulpturen die den Reichen Schatz der uns heiligen Vechte darstellten.  Hechte, Zander, Karpfen, Barsche, Aale – alle waren so fantastisch in Szene gesetzt, dass man dazu verführt war dem eigentlich Anlass der Zusammenkunft nicht mehr ganz so viel Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken. Jedoch wusste jeder um die Ernsthaftigkeit  dieses Anlasses und schenkte dem Redner sein Ohr. 
  Nach den Jubelstürmen die Iwillwin A. Mitchell überwältigten fuhr er, vom Jubel entzückt, fort.
  „ Werte Jünger, ein ernstes Thema ist Anlass meines heutigen Erscheinens. „ – seine Mine wurde beim Gedanken an das bevorstehende Thema düster. Düsterer als man es je von ihm kannte. Dem Publikum stockte bei diesem Anblick der Atem, sodass manch einer sich gewünscht hätte nun neben seiner Frau auf dem Sofa zu liegen. 
  Mitchell bat seinen Assistenten die Diashow vorzubereiten.
  „Was ihr, liebe Jünger, nun sehen werdet, ist Ergebnis meiner Studie über die Qualität der Angelausrüstung in unserem Hoheitsgebiet. Der Zeitraum dieser Studie beläuft sich auf die letzen 8 Monate dieses Jahres. Ich werde die Ergebnisse anhand von Bilden präsentieren und kommentieren.“
  Mitchell winkte seinem Assistenten Abu Garcia, ein Spanier mit Indischen Wurzeln, hektisch zu. Abu startete die Diashow.
  Nach zahlreichen Bildern defekten Angelgeräts, und nicht enden wollenden Erörterungen seitens Mitchell kamen ein schockierendes Bild:









  Ein raunen ging durch den Saal!
  „Ruuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhheeee“ schrie Mitchell. „Ich weiß wie es euch beim Anblick dieses Bildes geht, ich fühle mit euch. Aber dieser Zustand muss sich sofort ändern! Wie sollen wir unsere Gewässer befischen wenn wir nicht mal eine Rolle besitzen? SO GEHT ES NICHT WEITER!"



Die Menge tobte, einige schauten verschämt zu Boden, andere brachen in Tränen aus, wiederum andere hielt es nicht mehr auf den Sitzen. Sie standen auf und schrien es heraus:

"MITCHELL MITCHELL MITCHELL MITCHELL MITCHELL"

Iwillwin A. Mitchell hatte es geschafft, er hat seine Jünger erreicht, wachgerüttelt, ihnen wieder Leben eingehaucht. Genau das war sein Plan, er wollte ihnen wieder Kraft und Stärke geben, sie an Mitchells Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen teilhaben lassen.
Die Menge war bereit alles zu tun um diesen, offensichtlichen Misstand zu beseitigen. Petri Jünger ohne Ausrüstung....sowas darf es nicht geben....!

Ilwillwin hatte natürlich schon einen Plan! Wieder wedelte er hektisch mit seinen Armen, Abu setze sich erneut in Bewegung und verschwand hinter der Bühne. Mitchell schwieg während die Menge langsam wieder zur Ruhe kam und sich setze.
Es war still...totenstill....alle schauten wieder gebannt zur Bühne und warteten voller Spannung auf das was nun kommen würde.

Plötzlich hallte Ohrenbetäubender Lärm durch den Saal, es knatterte und ratterte, es holterte und polterte. Und da...was war das!??? Abu fuhr einen Traktor mit einem Hänger auf die Bühne!!! Der Hänger war vollbeladen mit dem erlesenstem und bestem Angelgerät was man sich nur vorstellen konnte. Ruten,Rollen.....einfach alles! Mitchells Mine wurde, bei Anblick der staunenden Menge, zufriedener als man es sonst von ihm kannte. SEIN TRIUMPH!

"Dies ist für euch, fröhnt eurem Hobby, habt wieder Spaß am Wasser, fangt wieder kapitale Fische. Jeder von euch wird etwas spezielles von mir bekommen."

Mitchell rief jeden im Saal zu sich, und übergab ihm etwas vom Traktorhänger. (Abu reichte es ihm vorher an, und flüsterte Mitchell noch irgendetwas ins Ohr). Nach 2,5 Stunden warten war ich nun endlich an der Reihe...als letzer.....

Gespannt begab ich mich zu Mitchell, während die anderen schon freudig über ihre Geschenke diskutierten und sich für die nächsten Gewässeransitze verabredeten.
Mit jedem Schritt schlug mein Herz schneller....doch der zufriedene und freundliche Blick Mitchells beruhigte mich.
Ich bemerkte, dass Abu hektisch wurde...er flüsterte Mitchell wieder ins Ohr....
Mitchell kam auf mich zu, gab mir die Hand und sagte:
"Petri Jünger Sirrel, für dich habe ich etwas ganz besonderes. Vor vielen Jahren bekam ich diese Rolle selbst geschenkt, von einem ganz besonderem Mann, ich hielt sie immer in ehren, und sie hat mich über die Jahre treu begleitet." Mitchell nestelte an seine Tasche herrum und zog etwas heraus.
"Hier Sirrel, schau dir dieses Foto an."
Was ich sah, überwältigte mich.








Etwas schöneres, anmutenderes habe ich noch niemals gesehen, ich wollte es haben, berühren, ich wollte damit Angeln!

Mitchell sprach weiter:" Diese Rolle soll dein sein Sirrel, jedoch habe ich vorher eine Aufgabe für dich" 

Ich nickte.
"Berichte über diesen glorreichen Tag, jeder soll wissen, dass die Petri Jünger in der Grafschaft Bentheim wieder auf dem Vormarsch sind. Wir werden an alte Erfolge anknüpfen, wir sind wieder da. Wenn du das getan hast, dann soll diese Rolle dein sein."

Ich nahm die Herausforderung an! Warf Iwillwin noch ein lächeln zu, und ging. Aber ich wußte, ich würde ihn wiedersehen.......

Diesen wahrhaft tollen Mann...

I WILL WIN A MITCHELL


_________________________________

Sirrel


----------



## Heiko78 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

...weil ich unbedingt mal meine 30 Jahre alte DAM-Rolle aussondern muss!


----------



## thymallusAUT (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

wäre für meinen Sohn der zum Angeln anfangen wird und somit auch für Papa der ihn dabei zur Seite steht. #h


----------



## pikehunter (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil die Mitchell 300 XGold ein Traum von Rolle ist, die fast jeder Angler (so auch ich) gerne sein Eigen nennen will. Selbstverständlich träume ich auch vom erfolgreichen Angeln mit der Mitchell 300 X Gold! Bin schon sehr gespannt ob ich zu den glücklichen gehören werde!?

Beste Grüße
pikehunter


----------



## DerOnkel1488 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich nur
*Mitchell*​ benutze und jeder *weiss*​ das das ziemlich teuer wird auf *Dauer*​!!!!
Deswegen eine Rolle an den Onkel!!


----------



## g.schuldes (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich noch NIIIIIEEEE ne Mitchell hatte und mich am meisten darüber freuen würde!!


----------



## Klaus Nowak (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
> Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt’s nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.
> 
> Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand.
> ...


Na, ich bin blutiger Karpfenanfänger (bzw. Noch-nicht-Fänger) und muss doch auch gut ausgerüstet sein, um den alten Hasen etwas Vorsprung abzuknabbern...außerdem habe ich bei etwa 25 Angeltrips seit Anfang Mai nur einen Barsch und einen Brassen gefangen.(abgesehen von 2 Hechten). Einen Karpfen hätte ich mir also eigentlich verdient... Petri Heil allen anderen.


----------



## Demo432 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Da ich bislang mit den Mitchell Rollen keine besonders guten Erfahrungen machen konnte, hätte Pure Fishing damit bei mir die Möglichkeit seinen Ruf zu rehabilitieren. Alles was sich bisher von den 300er Rollen hatte, hielt so etwa von zwölf bis Mittag. Wäre sehr erfreut zu spüren, daß es auch anders geht.....


----------



## gobio (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe bereits die Standardausführung (300XE) und mir erst gestern eine zweite geholt und bin total begeistert von der Rolle. Hier stimmen Preis/Leistung und eine dritte Rolle würde sich sehr gut zwischen meinen anderen beiden machen. 


#h#h#h#h#h#h#hIch hätte gern die Rolle#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## mkeule (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil die 300xge eine Team Daiwa SiT an meiner Spinnrute ablösen kann.


----------



## StefanTS (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

...weil die Fische bei noch nicht so richtig beissen wollen - und dann kann's ja nur an der bisherigen Ausrüstung liegen  
Gebt einem Anfänger eine Chance!


----------



## bojuramartin (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Da ich die Mitchel 300XE sowieso nicht gewinnen werde, mache ich es nicht so ausführlich.

Wäre glücklich auch mal Glück gehabt zu haben und die Mitchel testen zu dürfen!


----------



## petrophagalorioti (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich will sie einfach haben - her damit!!!

tolle rolle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cmaeuer (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

na weil ich Neuangler bin /werde und noch keine habe.


----------



## Herr (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich will die Rolle bekommen, weil ich noch keine solche Rolle besitze und diese gerne testen möchte. Viellicht wird es ja meine neue Lieblingsrolle.


----------



## climber (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe die Rolle verdient, weil ich es in diesem Jahr (meine Frauchen ist 40) es geschafft habe , sie für das Angeln so zu begeistern, das sie eine Ausrüstung möchte und ich schon wieder Angelurlaub für das nächste Jahr gebucht habe.

:vik::l:vik::l:vik::l:vik::l:vik:


----------



## Andre3000 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,

fische fangen das ist fein, und gutes Gerät das muss sein.
Meine alte Rolle hab ich so satt, doch leider ist das Geld grad knapp.
Eine Mitchel 300x Gold das wär mein Traum, ob er sich erfüllt, ich glaub es kaum.
Diese schöne Rolle wo bekomm ich sie her? 
Ein Preisausschreiben, bitte sehr!
Eine Chance zum Traum die ist jetzt da.
Durch Anglerboard und Pure Fishing wird mein Traum vielleicht war.

Gruß
Andre3000


----------



## da_bua (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich will die Rolle, weil wenn ich schon keine Fische fange, ich zumindest mit meinem Equipment angeben kann #h


----------



## Kübel (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Also es wäre nicht schlecht wenn ich das schnucklige Teil gewinnen würde, weil ohne Rolle an meiner Spinnrute es sich so beschis......... wirft.|supergri


----------



## alekzander (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich eine 300 xe besitze, und ich wahrscheinlich der einzige angler bin der soviel vertrauen in dieser rolle hat um sie beim feedern am rhein einzusetzen !!!:vik:|supergri


----------



## APierkes (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil eine neue Rolle mir gefallen würde 
:vik:


----------



## acker_666 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich im September Gewinnspiel kein Glück hatte.


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,
weil ich einen würdigen Partner für meine Blechpeitsche brauche!


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil die Rolle einfach Traumhaft schön ist und eine Bereicherung für jeden Angler ist. Dazu kommt noch das sie einfach super läuft und sicherlich beim Fischen an meiner Rute eine tolle Figur abgibt.

Grüße Christian


----------



## mitch (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Sie sollte an jemand anderes gehen, da ich sowieso immer Schneider bin und kein solches Prachtstück benötige.


----------



## hechthunter62 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

So! Ich Finde dass solltet Ihr wissen...

Die Wellen haben sich geglättet, ich habe mich beruhigt...|wavey:

Eurer Zuspruch, die :vMail an die Moderator weiterzuleiten, ist nicht nur bei mir angekommen. 

Der Absender hatte vermutlich große Angst um seinen Account oder er zeigt entsprechende Einsicht, denn er hat mir eine Entschuldigung von ca. 1 1/2 DinA4 Seiten geschrieben... Also: Es klappt doch!

Damit belasse ich es nun auf sich beruhen!

Gruß & Petri an alle

HH62


----------



## Fishing_Girl (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



hechthunter62 schrieb:


> So! Ich Finde dass solltet Ihr wissen...
> 
> Die Wellen haben sich geglättet, ich habe mich beruhigt...|wavey:
> 
> ...


 
Na also....find ich prima :m


----------



## hechthunter62 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Fishing_Girl schrieb:


> Na also....find ich prima :m


 
Ich auch!


----------



## Reisender (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

OK !!!!#h#h#h


Ihr seit euch alle einig....also habt ihr auch nichts dagegen.....wenn ich mit ihr Kaffee Trinken gehe !!!!  

Oder ??????#c#c


----------



## hechthunter62 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Reisender schrieb:


> OK !!!!#h#h#h
> 
> 
> Ihr seit euch alle einig....also habt ihr auch nichts dagegen.....wenn ich mit ihr Kaffee Trinken gehe !!!!
> ...


 

Ich möchte auch einen Kaffee! 

HH62


----------



## Mefo2 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo ihr, ich bekomm die Rolle ,weshalb gerade ich : weil ich mir die so-wie-so
 nicht leisten kann!     Gruss Mefo2

  PS: anderes ist mir nicht eingefallen.

          Gruss an Mitchell


----------



## Crotalus (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich muß einfach gewinnen, da ich hier noch eine wunderschöne Angelrute rumstehen habe zu welcher diese wunderschöne Rolle einfach ganz wunderbar passen würde! #6


----------



## der-jorge (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich bin seit ca. 25 jahren begeisterter und praktizierender Angler ich habe schon sehr viele rollen gehabt einige davon liegen noch unbefischt bei mir in der Vitrine  
es wahr aber noch keine mitchell dabei (warum nicht?) lange rede kurzer sinn  
ich würde mich freuen diese rolle  zu gewinnen damit sie ein ehren platz in meiner Vitrine bekommt (natürlich unbefischt)


----------



## boot (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich brauche die Rolle weil ich mir gester ne Feederrute gekauft habe, und nu habe ich kein geld um mir so eine gute Rolle zu kaufen. Mfg


----------



## hechtnase (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde zu gerne eine neue Mitchell probieren.Habe nämlich  gerade letzte Woche eine ca. 10-jährige ( oder noch älter ?? )auf meinem Dachboden gefunden. Sie funktioniert noch 1A !!
Der Vergleich zu der neuen Rolle wäre sehr interressant...


----------



## Jake the Snake (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Na ich glaube ich sollte dieses schöne stück gewinnen,weil jedesmal wenn ich vom stippen wiederkomme wird dieses stück wieder in die glasvitriene gestellt und angeleuchtet


----------



## carphunter1001 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo
Würde die Rolle sehr gerne gewinnen, da ich von der Marke vollkommen überzeugt und auch Jahrelang damit schon fische.
Mein Equipment würde sich aber keineswegs darüber ärgern einen neuen und sehr hochwertigen Bruder zu bekommen.

MfG
Markus


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin,

natürlich gewinne ich:

weil ich ein neues T-Shirt benötige 

und schon so lange hier bin !!!

Die Rolle würde ich natürlich auch nehmen :q

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Zanderchef (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil mir bei meinem letzten Angelturn meine Rute von einer schönen Barbe auf das heftigste aus meinem Rutenhalter, über die Steinböschung nach unten zum Wasser hin gezogen wurde und die Rolle sich an den Steinen kurz vorm Wasser verhakt hatte. Leider ist bei dieser Aktion die Kurbel zum eindrehen abgebrochen, so dass ich meinen Kampf mit der 73 cm Barbe gehabt habe.
Die neue Rplle käme mir jetzt gerade recht um weiter angeln zu gehen.


----------



## peterman (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin |wavey:,
Ich denke, dass ich die Rolle kriegen sollte, weil ich eigentlich Karpfenangler bin, aber es jetzt auch mal auf Hecht probieren wollte, da ich ein Top Hechtgewässer in meiner nähe habe. Allerding besitze ich als Schüler nicht #d das nötige Geld, mir eine so hochwertige Rolle von Mitchell zu leisten . 
Über die Rolle würde ich mich sehr freuen :vik:

Mfg Steve


----------



## CyberFisch (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich hoffe ich gewinne sie auch da ich mir als schüler nicht so teure sachen kaufen kann und ich mir schon letztens eine spinnrute von berkley gekauft habe würde diese rolle wunderbar dazu passen


----------



## der_Empty (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

GEWONNEN!!!:vik:


----------



## M3ggid0 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin....

ICH BIN UNWÜRDIG!!! (aber nehmen tu ich sie auch...)


----------



## Torskfisk (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Also wenn dieses Teil denn auch Geflochtene verträgt und so um die 150 Meter 17`darauf passt, denn würd ich so ein Teil auch gern mal auf dem Meer einer genaueren Untersuchung unterziehen wollen...:vik:


----------



## babyjessi (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich ein Mädchen bin )
Mache gerade den Angelschein,da bin ich als Frau fast allein. Also ich brauche doch ein Trostpflaster )


----------



## Bxxasialemao (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich vermutlich der erste wäre, der dieses Teil in Brasilandien fischen würde. Könnt Ihr mir gerne zu einer deutschen Adresse schicken, lasse ich mir dann mitbringen.


----------



## hackebeil (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

naja, weil ich noch keine von der marke habe und 2 neue brauche. hab ich eine gewonnen könnte ich mich auch für ne 2. entscheiden...


----------



## Eurobaer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Guten Morgen Anglergemeinde,

als Neuensteiger denke ich mir, habe ich so ein GUTES Teil verdient. :k Da aller Anfang ja bekanntlich schwer fällt. Und vor dem Vergnügen immer noch die Prüfung liegt.

Und weil dies mein ERSTER Eintrag hier im Forum ist !


----------



## silurius (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich glaube das ich die Rolle bekommen sollte ,weil ich sehr lange Krank war (fast 2 Jahre zuhause nach nem Autounfall) und jetzt wieder aktiv am wasser bin aber mir auch noch sooo ne Heiße Rolle fehlt.


----------



## Ettoh (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

... weil ich noch niee was gewonnen habe


----------



## nightflight34 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

So ´ne schöne Rolle würde gut zu meinen passen. Da ich aber nie ´was gewinne, kriegt die wohl jemand anders. Aber vielleicht hab´ich ja doch Glück.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



der_Empty schrieb:


> GEWONNEN!!!:vik:




Glückwunsch :m

Neben Dir bin ich der zweite Glückliche der in der September-Verlosung gewonnen hat.:g

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!!


----------



## der_Empty (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Glückwunsch :m
> 
> Neben Dir bin ich der zweite Glückliche der in der September-Verlosung gewonnen hat.:g
> 
> Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!!



Jo...hab ich gesehen gehabt...auch an dich meinen Glückwunsch!!!#h


----------



## stethojo (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich möchte diese Rolle gewinnen weil sie eine würdige Nachfolgerin meiner betagten ACX 400 ist.

Gruß

stethojo


----------



## wolfgang366 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich als Wiedereinsteiger nach über 20 Jahren Pause gerne mit hochwertigem Material angle und ich mir einen Einkauf nach dem Motto - das Beste ist gerade gut genug - nur selten leisten kann.


----------



## fraibeuter (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

moin,
weil ich 1.woche nach schweden (östrasilen), danach direkt weiter nach norwegen 1.woche (glomma) fahre und es dort ne wahre materialschlacht geben wird wo sich die mitchell 300x gold beweisen muß!!!!!!!!!

mfg   fraibeuter


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Lange überlegt ob ich mitmachen soll, da man mir von Mitchell Rollen hier abgeraten hatte. 

Die Frage nach dem warum:
weil ich die Rolle gerne testen würde, da ich einige Abu Rollen fische, sind ja auch von Pure Fishing, denke ich doch das Mitchell da glatt gleichziehen kann. Wenn sie läuft bekommt sie mein kleiner Cousin (gerade erst 14 geworden) für seine Ausrüstung.


----------



## roland rautenberg (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil die SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUper  geil zur AVONCET passt.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich hab erst eine Mitchell-Rolle, eine ältere Freilaufrolle, die problemlos ihren Dienst verrichtet. Do sollte man doch ach die Möglichkeit haben, mal eine Spinnrolle zu probieren.


----------



## bacalo (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,

mein alter Herr fischt seit mehr als zwei Jahrzehnten mit seiner gelben Sportex und seiner Mitchell 300 und nur monofil!

Stockkonservativ oder aus Idealistischen Gründen |kopfkrat.
Vadda will er sich einfach nicht von seiner Lieblings-Spinnausrüstung trennen. O.k. -zugegeben, der alte Herr fängt mit seinem Meppsen immer noch gut.

Sollte ich bedacht werden, werde ich eine Nacht-und Nebelaktion starten und einen kleinen Rollentausch vornehmen.

Hoffe er fährt mit seinem eigenem Auto zum nächsten Vater/Sohn-Vergleichsangeln. 

Petri Heil
Peter


----------



## Bier (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hm.

Wäre ne tolle Sache. Ich ... weil mir an diesem Wochenende meine Rolle auseinandergefallen ist, die Bügelschraube nun im Wasser liegt und mein restlicher Angelkram aus altem Schrott besteht. *G*

Zudem hab ich immer grenzenloses Pech bei Gewinnspielen. höhö.


----------



## robi_N (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich hab die verdient weil ich nie was fange und bald einen riesen fisch am haken haben werde. dat biest muss ich ja dann irgendwie an land schaffen! ja da käm mir diese rolle schon gelegen ne!

der fisch wird kein kindergeburtstag und dann kann die rolle mal zeigen was sie druff hat!

lg der robi_N


----------



## MOAH (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich weil ich hier mit abstand die wenigsten beiträge habe 

Mein Name ist ein Schlachtruf, und so ne rolle würd dem schlachtruf neben meiner natürlichen schönheit noch ein weiteres visuelles schmankerl addieren :vik:


----------



## BMWHardy (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mitchell--??? "Find ich gut" Hätte ich gerne. :m


----------



## Strandwanderer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde die Rolle gerne gewinnen,weil ich vor Jahren meine gute Mittchel 300 an meinen besten Freund abgetreten habe, nachdem er mich tagelang mit dem Wunsch nach so einer soliden Rolle für die Karpfenangelei genervt hat. Nun vermisse ich das gute Stück und würde sehr gerne wieder mit einer Rolle fischen, die so gut aussieht und vermutlich ihren Vorgängern das Wasser reichen kann.

Gruß, Christian


----------



## ti2210 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallöchen,

habe vor einer Woche meinen Fischereischein bestanden und dementsprechend sieht meine Ausrüstung auch noch aus!
Mir fehlt noch so allerhand und da würde sich die Rolle sehr gut machen .. suzusagen als Sartschuss für das neue Leben als Anglerin  .. 

MfG, tina


----------



## der_Empty (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich kann Euch nur sagen: Die Rolle ist der Hammer......
#6#6#6


----------



## Spinner23 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde gern diese EINE Rolle gewinnen, weil bei meiner 15 Jahre alten Silstar beim Wurf immer der Schnurfangbügel umklappt und mir dann äußerst schlimme Fäkalworte einfallen die ich übers Gewässer schreie. Da das natürlich nicht gut für kleine Kinderohren ist, hätte der Gewinn doppelten Nutzen. Ich hätte eine solide, gute und auch gut aussehende neue Rolle und die Kinder würden keine neuen Schimpfworte mehr lernen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wie schon weiter unten erwähnt habe ich eine dieser Rollen in der Septemberauslosung gewonnen. :q

Heute kam die Rolle nun bei mir an. Ich möchte mich nochmal recht herzlich bei Pure Fishing für diese tolle Aktion bedanken.#6 Und natürlich auch bei der Glücksfee die mich gezogen hat. Danke!!:m|wavey:


----------



## Ronen (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Gratulation Empty und Stuffel..... und viel Spass mit der feinen Rolle!


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich diese Super Rolle gewinnen soll ???

Ich habe im Mai diesen Jahres meinen Fischereischein nach einer 25 jährigen Pause neu gemacht und stelle mir nach und nach meine Ausrüstung zusammen. 
Zu einer Wathose hat es jetzt am heutigen Tag gereicht und so eine Wunderschöne Rolle wie ich sie eigentlich nur im Laden bestaunen kann währ schon schön an meiner Rute.
Vielleicht würde sich dann auch der erste Kapitale an meine Angel trauen )
Es soll ja unter den Fischen auch Markenfetisch geben und man soll nichts unversucht lassen.


_"Jeder hat seine Eigene Wahrheit_
_Es gibt aber nur eine."_
_Goethe_


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Ronen schrieb:


> Gratulation Empty und Stuffel..... und viel Spass mit der feinen Rolle!



Schließe mich hier an, fettes GRATZ


----------



## pêcheur67 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wieso ich diese Rolle gewinnen möchte?
Weil ich seit meiner frühesten Jugend ein Mitchell Fan bin :k und schon so einige Rollen aus Frankreich besitze. Die ganz alten Modelle wie z.B. meine 308 setze ich aber nichtmehr ein. Diese dürfen in der Vitrine noch viel älter werde.|supergri
Würde mich also über diese Sammleredition ganz wahnsinnig freuen!!!!


----------



## marvinkroell (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,
ihr wollt wissen, warum ich die Rolle gewinnen möchte??
Ganz einfach: Ich bin noch Schüler und gehe in die 11. Klasse vom St. Michael Gymnasium in Ahlen... Leider hat man als Schüler nicht alzu viel Geld, um sich so eine cool Rolle zu kaufen!!!
Da mir meine letze Rolle kaputt gegengen ist, und ich jetzt nur noch die Rute besitze, würde ich mich sehr über eine neue Rolle freuen 
Vielen Dank
Gruß, Marvin


----------



## Köhlerkönig (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Warum?|kopfkrat#c
*
Weil ich ne Arme Sau bin:c und auch mal mit som Luxus Teil Fischen will!

*Darum!
*
Gruß, der *Arme* Dennis! |wavey:


PS: Hab mich in die Rolle :l bitte macht mich #v dann mach ich für euch eine |laola:


----------



## holde (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

...na ganz klar, da ich bei* JEDEM* Gewinnspiel bei dem ich mitmache gewinne , sollte es mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn ich diesmal nicht gewinnen sollte

(kleiner Scherz - ist mein erstes Gewinnspiel #h)


----------



## tobiwahn (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich sollte die Rolle bekommen da ich noch keine Rolle dieser Firma besitze und diese gerne testen möchte. Viellicht wird es ja meine Lieblingsrolle.


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

hi,

ich sollte eigentlich diese rolle bekommen - da ich hin und wieder von der rolle bin! ab und zu rolle ich auch gerne mal eine - vor allem wenn meine freundin im abendprogramm eine rolle spielt. hinzu kommt, dass die rollenverteilung in meiner beziehung einen dauerhaften rollengebrauch zwar einschränkt - jedoch ein solches prunkstück zumindest temporär, nachdem die gerollte geraucht ist, trocken gerollt werden kann!

gruss,

mike


----------



## Archer (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mit den traurigen Überresten meiner alten Rolle komme ich nicht mehr weit, die hat diesen Sommer in Norwegen endgültig die Grätsche gemacht. Ich sollte diese Rolle gewinnen, weil mein studentisches Budget momentan nicht für den Erwerb einer neuen Rolle dieser Qualität ausreicht.


----------



## aesche100 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich suche nach einer Rolle, die nicht nach einem halben Jahr aufgibt.Bisher hab ich noch keine gefunden.Shimano und Daiwa können es jedenfalls nicht.(Stradic FA+Caldia)
Bin Vielangler und zum Test bereit.#6


----------



## Achim K. (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich fische am liebsten Shimano und würde mich mal gerne von einer anderen Rolle überzeugen lassen.
Vorraussetzung natürlich, dass die Rolle es mit einer Twin Power, oder Stradic aufnehmen kann. |kopfkrat


----------



## Boombastic82 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich die Rolle auf Herz und Niere testen werde und dann im Ab darüber berichten werde.

MfG Boombastic82  #h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil sie bei mir ordentlich qualmen wird und natürlich nen netten testbericht schreibe!#6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mich würde persönlich interessieren ob die Rolle eine unter vielen oder die Rolle schlechthin ist.|uhoh:

Darum würde ich mal testen:m


----------



## tabula rasa (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich glaub hier bin ich dran.... weil die Mitchel sich gut in meiner Ausrüstzung machen würde.

Und dann noch die feuchten Augen meiner Mitangelkumpels.....


----------



## bike44rot (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil mir einfach noch eine Rolle fehlt ...


----------



## Wasserpatscher (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Das ist kein Grund - das hier aber schon:
> 
> *Weil ich* - vom ersten bis zum vorläufig letzten - *alle meine* maßigen *Hechte mit Mitchell-Rollen gefangen habe* - und das auch so bleiben soll.
> 
> (Das ist jetzt wirklich wahr und nicht gelogen... Eine Avocet SW, die ich weiterverkauft habe, und zwei 300x, die ich immer noch mag.) Außerdem habe ich noch eine Abu Garcia (Ja, auch Pure Fishing...).




...und jetzt sind noch zwei Mitchell 300x-Hechte dazu gekommen...


----------



## afischi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

habe zwar meine alte Riptide mittlerweile in den Fjord geschmissen, aber mit dieser Mitchell würde ich es noch mal versuchen.


----------



## bennyhill (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil mir diese Rolle noch zur Komplettierung meiner Sammlung fehlt !!!
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## TorstenM (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

*Strengt Euch nicht weiter an !!*

*Ich habe diese tolle Rolle verdient weil mir das passiert ist !!*

Der total perfekte Angeltag

Wie sich das gehört habe ich diesen Tag sorgfälltig geplant und vorbereitet.Am Vortag Köder besorgt,das Angelgerät überprüft und ins Auto geladen.Vorm Schlafen gehen Angelklamotten schon bereit gelegt (will ja das liebe Eheweib morgens nicht wecken),den Früstückstisch vorbereitet,die Kaffeemaschine auf Arbeit eingestellt_._

Mit einem sanften *BBBRRRRHHHH RIIINNNNGGG DONG SCHEPPER;*werde ich am nächsten morgen jäh aus meinen Träumen gerissen.Mit leicht geöffneten Augen,sogenannte Sehschlitze,schwinge ich mich an die Bettkante.Ausgerechnet heute hat das schöne Schmuddelwetter aufgehört und lässt der Sonne ein kleines bischen Platz.Genau dieser eine Strahl hat die Lücke in der Challoisie ausgemacht um mir im nächsten Moment volle Pulle in die Sehschlitze zu knallen*.NA GUT* , halb blind,den Körper langsam aufgerichtet versuche ich mich in die Küche vorzutasten.
Ein leises zartes *SCHMATZ *unter meinem rechten Fuß reißt mir jäh die Augen auf,die Ohren spitzen,alle Sinne auf Alarm,ich bin ……….hellwach !
*LECKER* !!! Katzenkotze auf dem Teppich und nun auch unter meinem rechten Fuß.Halb so schlimm ich bin noch nicht geduscht und der Teppich sollte auch gereinigt werden.Nachdem ich nun durch geschicktes Aufnehmen der Sache mit einem Lappen nun auch noch Katzenkotze an der Hand habe,dafür nichts mehr auf dem Teppich,kann ich in aller Ruhe der Kaffeemaschine ihre Arbeit machen lassen.
Flink wie ich morgens nun einmal bin,Hände gewaschen und schnell die Zähne geputzt.Leicht verschlafen ,wie ich wohl doch noch bin,nicht ganz Herr meiner Glieder,habe ich beim Zurückführen der Zahnbürste wohl etwas viel Schwung und ramme mir das Scheißding in den Rachen.Mittlerer Würgereiz,tränende blutunterlaufene Augen und ein jähes *UUURRRGGGHHH* beenden dieses Szenario.

Endlich ! Kaffee eingeschenkt,an den gut vorbereiteten Früstückstisch gesetzt.Hunger ?? Fehlanzeige.Aber aahh lecker der erste Schluck Kaffee.Jetzt wird es Zeit für die erste Zigarette,alleine für den Gedanken erhalte ich Beifall von meinen Lungenflügeln.Schnell die Fluppe in den Mund und angesteckt…………..angesteckt ??? *WOMIT ??* Flink wie ich morgens nun einmal bin (ich erwähnte dies bereits),schwups ein Feuerzeug gesucht.nach etwa zehn Minuten sitze ich wieder vor meinem Kaffee der immerhin noch lauwarm ist.

Nachdem mein morgendliches **Frühstück** halbwegs beendet ist,meldet sich pünktlich mein Enddarm.Es wird Zeit den Befehlen des Körpers Folge zu leisten.
Gut diese Erleichterung.Wenn nun jemand glaubt das kein Toilettenpapier am vorgeschriebenen Ort ist…………..liegt richtig.Ich war also gezwungen in leicht vorgebückter Haltung,die Schlafanzughose in den Kniekehlen hängend und mit der linken Hand das T-Shirt hochhaltend ,mich zum Papiervorrat vorzuarbeiten.Ausgerechnet in diesem Moment war eine unserer Katzen aufgebrochen um mir unaufhaltsam vor die Füße zu laufen.Schnell ließ ich mit der linken Hand mein T-Shirt los während sich gleichzeitig die Rechte von der Hose entfernte ,sodas ich den Sturz noch leicht abfangen konnte.Als ich nun so auf dem Boden lag (war sicherlich ein Bild für die Götter) stellte ich fest das der Katzenkotzefleck noch nicht ganz trocken war,ein fantastisches Gefühl an der Wange.
Nun wo ich die Situation fast spielend gemeistert hatte,entledigte ich mich gänzlich meiner Kleidung und begebe mich vorsichtig in die Dusche.Alles läuft bestens !!Das Wasser schön warm,Shampoo und Duschgel ausreichend vorhanden und nicht ausgerutscht.Nun begebe ich mich triefend naß quer durchs Bad um ans Handtuch zu gelangen(ein Grund zu überlegen warum der Handtuchhalter nicht neben der Dusche ist).Während dieses kurzen Weges fängt es unter meinen Füßen an zu pieken und zu drücken.Eine der Katzen hatte im Katzenklo geschart und nun das Streu im Bad verteilt,durch das ich gerade barfüßig gehe.Mit Handtuch bewaffnet die Füße frisch gespült,schnell abgetrocknet,angezogen und die Haare gefönt.
Ein Blick in den Spiegel verrät mir warum mir vor dem Duschen etwas fehlte.Die Rasur,nachdem ich den Rasierschaum aus meinem frischen T-Shirt beseitigt habe,beginne ich mit der Rasur.*ICH MACHE DAS HEUTE GANZ VORSICHTIG !!*

Endlich ! Kaffee in die Thermoskanne und flink ein paar Brote geschmiert.Es wurden dann Toastbrote ,da das leckere Schwarzbrot schimmlig war.Noch ein paar gekühlte Getränke aus dem Kühlsch…….ok. also in den Keller.
Alles fein zusammengepackt der Frau einen Schmatzer aufgedrückt und ab ans Wasser.

Ich nutze die Zeit im Auto um zu relaxen….jetzt wo ich im Stau stehe.Da nervt es auch überhaupt nicht das dieses kleine rote Lämpchen neben der Tankanzeige seit 10 Minuten ein Loch in die Amatur brennt.
Da ich nun zwangsläufig nicht wie geplant um Sieben am See bin sondern wohl erst gegen 08.30 Uhr nutze ich die Zeit um meinen Freund mich dem ich verabredet war
anzurufen.Im Zeitalter der modernen Technik alles kein Problem wenn nicht ausgerechnet hier ein Funkloch wäre.

Endlich am Wasser angekommen wundere ich mich über die Viezahl der Autos.
Naja,nutzen alle das schöne Wetter.also ausgestiegen Auto ausgeladen und zum See gegangen….bis ich von hinten angesprochen werde.

***MORGEN TORSTEN , SCHÖN DAS DU AUCH ZUM ARBEITSDIENST GEKOMMEN BIST !!*** #q*

Naja fast wäre es ein perfekter Angeltag geworden !!

Am nächsten Tag lief übrigens alles glatt und ich habe einem schönen Karpfen das Wasser aus einer anderen Sicht betrachten lassen.

*Mein Avatarbild würde ich selbstverständlich sofort ändern !!!*


----------



## papa whisky (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich habe diese rolle verdient weil ich leidenschaftlicher angler bin aber leider nicht das kleingeld für hochwertiges gerät....möchte mich nicht mehr über schlechte rollen ärgern müssen...sondern angeln pur geniessen...


----------



## Gummischuh (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

@Torsten

*grinnnnnnnns*........köstlitsch !#6

Aus solchen und ähnlichen Gründen weigere ich mich seit Jahren erfolgreich dagegen, mich morgens zum Angeln zu verabreden|supergri


----------



## M3ggid0 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

@ ThorstenM...das mit der Katzenkotze kann ich SEHR GUT nachvollziehen ....

Habe selber zwei Fellpupser....welche sich auch schon über den einen oder anderen Fisch gefreut haben...(welche für den Zanderansitz am nächsten Tag vorgesehen waren)....


Naja, is halt so mit den lieben kleinen...


Ein Hund denkt: Er hat Futter im Überfluss....lässt mich in Warmen Räumen schlafen...und hat genug liebe um mir was abzugeben.....ER MUSS EIN GOTT SEIN!!

Eine Katze denkt: Er füttert mich....er heizt Räume für mich...und streichelt mich wenn ich lust dazu habe...ICH MUSS EIN GOTT SEIN....

In diesem Sinne....
Viel Spass weiterhin mit den Warmen bröckchen an Frischen Socken...


----------



## wulfy3 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde mich über die Rolle freuen, da sie mir auf meinem Bellyboat treue Dienste leisten würde beim leichten Spinnfischen ( man wird ja wohl mal träumen dürfen:q)


----------



## nullfischer (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo!
 Habe zwei Mitchell Rollen mit Kampfbremse ,sind reinster Schrott.Haben mal 199,00DM gekostet(eine).Würde mich Interessieren ob Mitchell besser geworden ist.
Warum Testperson?Weil ich bei jedem Wetter Angel ,auch bei Minusgraden und Dauerregen,ebend eine Herrausforderung für
jede Angelrolle.
mfg nullfischer


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Wenn ich sie bekomme, werde ich als dank, dieser  - Mitchell 300XL (Gold) -  die krone aufsetzen. Zwei jahre werde ich mit ihr angeln, diese zeit benötige ich etwa, um sie mit einem rekordfisch zu krönen. Nun warte ich mal ab, ob "gold zu gold" gehört, oder ein aussenseiter das rennen gewinnt. Man wird es im tagebuch feststellen.


----------



## dat_geit (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich fische hier glaube ich als einer der wenigen sehr konsequent Mitchell Material.
Bei vielen höre ich das häufig, aber am Wasser sieht man dann nischt davon, weil gerade eben.........
Ich habe zwei Tempest 3000, für mich die besten Allroundspinnfischrollen für das leichte und mittlere Spinnfischen von Barsch über Zander zum Hecht. siehe auch Mefogetüddel hier im Board **MITCHELL Tempest 3000 *(südlicht, dat_geit, Coasthunter)
Auch im Salzwasser auf Dorsch und Mefo machen die ne gute Figur.
Was meint ihr, was die beiden das ganze Jahr über leisten müssen.
Auch meine Ruten bestehen zum größten Teil aus Mitchell Produkten.
Salzwasser und mittleres bis leichtes Spinnfischen im Süßwasser mit der **Mitchell Zeff 300 15-50gr. *(dat_geit), wie man im Mefo Bereich als Gerät schön lesen kann.
Wenn es schwerer wird vertraue ich auch beim Stromzandern der Mitchell Excellence 3m so wie dem Nachfolger der Blue.
Beide Ruten werden leider nicht mehr gebaut, aber die Oberteile ließen sich kombinieren. Blue war ja auch der Nachfolger, wo meines Erachtens nur am Design gebastelt wurde.

Als Allroundteleskoprute und auch Reiserute begleitet mich die 
Mitchell Alliance Tele 70 im 3,30m.

Damit gehe ich jeden Tag fischen, wenn ich nicht mit der Fliege wedle.
Ich weiß was Mitchell taugt und ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit, wie man an Ausstattung sehen kann.

Daher sollte die Rolle an jemanden gahen, der sie nicht in die Vitrine stellt oder anschließend im dunklen Keller liegen läßt.
Das brauche aber nicht ich sein, denn ich bin ja schon überzeugt.:vik:

Ach ja ich bin weder Händler, noch bin ich von Mitchell gesponsort.....obwohl letzteres ja mal zu überlegen wäre, wenn ich an die ´ganzen Erlebnisse denke, die ich dank meiner Mitchells hatte...........da kommt mir doch ne neue Idee vielleicht mal darüber zu schreiben........:q

Möge sie einen würdigen Boardie finden, der sie zu schätzen weiß.

Andy


----------



## Michel81 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde mich ac über diese Rolle freuen. Ich mache erst im Dezember meinen Schein und halte meine Motivation mit Hilfe des Boards hoch. Meine Ausrüstung werde ich mir bald zulegen, da würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich eine Rolle weniger einkaufen muss.


----------



## gonzo123 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich wollte schon immer mal eine Mitchell-Rolle testen. Darum wäre es schön, diese Rolle zu erhalten.

Gruß an alle Boardies
Peter


----------



## mcrae (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Es wäre ein schönes geburtstagsgeschenk zu meinem 30.


----------



## Freelander (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,
Ich probier mal was Anderes,also ich will sie *nicht* haben,vielleicht bekomme ich sie ja gerade deswegen.:vik:|muahah:


----------



## yallamann (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

tach,
ich muss diese rolle unbedingt haben, weil ich noch keine 300'er habe und mein wirtschaftsminister den etat gekürzt hat #c

grüße
wolfgang


----------



## skorpio69 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin ,weil ich neu in der Angelei bin und mir durch die Mitchell ein hoffe ich "Guter Start "gelingt !

Gruß
     Ole


----------



## Dissection2k (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

... weil ich meinem lieben Herrn Vater etwas von meinem Equipment aus geliehen habe und zwei meiner Rollen nun einen Transportschaden aufweisen :cEine Reparatur würde den Wert der Rollen wohl übersteigen, weshalb ich nun darauf angewiesen bin


----------



## Cooky (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich schon immer mal mit erstklassigem Material am Wasser Stehen will.


----------



## Freder (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden konnte, mit welcher Rolle ich in mein Angelhobby starten soll und mir so die Entscheidung abgenommen würde.|wavey:


----------



## hechte (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich 'ne Frau bin und auch leidenschaftlich gern angele und weiss, dass es von meiner Sorte nicht so viele gibt|wavey:


----------



## Leif (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich muss sie bekommen, weil ich lange Zeit was mit einer Frau mitchell hatte.

Und ich bin sicher das es sich bei diesem Goldstück um meine Tochter handelt.

UND ICH WILL MEIN BABY ZURÜCK!!!! ;-)

Gruß Leif


----------



## saarländer 24 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

......weil ich mich schonmal im voraus dafür bedanke:k:k:k


----------



## superdju (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich möchte die Rolle gewinnen da ich gerade erst anfange zu angeln und ich seit ca.1 jahr Zeitungen ausgetragen habe, um das Geld für den Angelschein zusammenzukriegen.(ziemlich harter job ,vor allem im winter). Ich habe recht wenig Geld da ich von meinen "Nichtangler"-Eltern finanziell nicht unterstützt werde.
Da wäre eine Top-Rolle gerade richtig,denn eine rute würde ich von einem bekannten billig kaufen können.

Ich wäre echt froh wen ich die rolle kriegen würde

p.s. bei mir würde die rolle auch mal ins ausland kommen da ich jährlich nach finnland fliege.


----------



## gummifreund (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

... ich denke ich sollte die Rolle erhalten, da sie bei mir sicherlich in guten Händen wäre und sich auf einen dauerhaften Einsatz bei Wind und Wetter freuen könnte!

gruß 
Michael


----------



## Mattes83 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Also ich schäme mich ja schon und habe noch nie darüber gesprochen aber nun muss es raus:
Ich kann mir keine Angel und auch keine Rolle leisten. Aber das Angeln ist so schön, dass mich das nicht aufhalten kann.
(tief durchatmen) ich fische mit meinen Händen auf Hecht und Zander.
Dabei haben ich schon 3 Finger verloren, mache aber weiter.
Wenn ich doch nur diese Rolle hätte, dann wäre endlich Schluss mit meinen Qualen.

Hätte ich noch beide Daumen, so würde ich sie mir drücken.


----------



## alligator (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich diese Rolle gewinnen möchte?

Gestern war ich mal wieder fischen = schneider!

Vieleicht lag es ja an meinen Shimano´s?!?

Andere wechseln den Köder, ich würde gern mal die Rolle wechseln!!!!


----------



## aalhunter.007 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Moin,
ich habe noch niiieee was gewonnen:q


----------



## Mäces (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Habe jetzt 19 Seiten witzige,schleimige,ironische u. normale Antworten gelesen! Für diese Mühe hab ich die Rolle einfach verdient!


----------



## Sandro25 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil meine derzeitige Rolle in dem letzten halben Jahr ganz schön gelitten hat und ich dringend eine neue benötige um mein Hobby weiter ausleben zu können, siehe Bilder:





































Wäre schön wenn ich diese Rolle testen könnte :vik:

MFG


----------



## PureContact (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde sie auch gerne gewinnen, 
da ich die 300X Gold einfach schön finde und das Teil einfach wunderbar zu den BaFos passen würde, die ich mit ihr nächstes Jahr fangen würde, hoffe ich zumindest .


----------



## siwok44 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich im Leben nogh nie was gescheites gewonnen habe.


----------



## Stokker (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich der Stokker bin..


----------



## Vitali-KS (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würd auch gerne was gewinnen was mit meinem Hobby zu tun hat... )


----------



## Acidbirdy (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich bin der richtige Kandidat für die Rolle, da ich eine ordentliche Rolle brauche mit der ich den Hecht auch mal aus dem Wasser bekomme, ohne das die Bremse hakt (Mist Billigrollen).

Und Jeder brauch etwas, das er lieben und ehren kann!


----------



## Angelmati (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich will sie !!!!!!!!!!
 die rolle ist einfach GEIL!


----------



## Discocvw (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen :c

Für mich wäre es wie eine Wertanlage die ich schätzen und vererben würde.


----------



## slowhand (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

DIE ROLLE GEHÖRT MIR!!!
MUAHAHAAAAAAHA!!
Bitte, bitte, ich will die Rolle...:cschnief!


----------



## bayerman (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

haben will, haben will, haben will!!!


----------



## Kaljan (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich würde sie gerne haben , da ich als jungangler nicht so ein großes budget  habe, d.h zeitungaustragen und da mal so kleinigkeiten arbeiten . 
unterstützung bekomme ich recht wenig, da alles so teuer ist (und ganz speziel diese rolle)  und meine eltern nicht grade begeistert sind, von dem ganzen teueren kram, "zwei ruten und rollen reichen ja ..." 
und eine rolle, auf die man sich verlassen kann und die auch einen zeigt wie geil dieser sport ist , würde ich gerne haben . 


MfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich mach nur wegen dem tollen T-Shirt auf dem Foto mit.


----------



## Torben01 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Lebenslange Garantie am Anfang meines Anglerlebens.
COOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## B2H2 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Mit dem Taschengeld eines 13 jährigen kann ich mir so ´ne geile Rolle nicht leisten und da sowieso bald Weihnachten ist würde die Rolle echt stark auf meinen Gabentisch passen.

Flüster an

Mein Vater würde erst Augen machen

Flüster aus


----------



## Gringo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

...weil es eine super schöne Rolle ist und man es geschafft hat, auf einzigartige Weise Tradition und modernes Rollen know how miteinander zu verbinden.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> *Weil ich* - vom ersten bis zum vorläufig letzten - *alle meine* maßigen *Hechte mit Mitchell-Rollen gefangen habe* - und das auch so bleiben soll.
> 
> (Das ist jetzt wirklich wahr und nicht gelogen... Eine Avocet SW, die ich weiterverkauft habe, und zwei 300x, die ich immer noch mag.) Außerdem habe ich noch eine Abu Garcia (Ja, auch Pure Fishing...).





Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> ...und jetzt sind noch zwei Mitchell 300x-Hechte dazu gekommen...



...und jetzt ist auch noch mein bisher größter Barsch Opfer meiner Mitchell 300x geworden! Apropos Pure Fishing: Ebenso wie bei den jüngst erwähnten Hechte war auf der Spule die neue Berkley Wiplash Crystal...

Fazit des Monats Oktober: Weil das mit der Mitchell 300x immer so gut geklappt hat, will ich jetzt auch wissen, wie die Nachfolgerin, die 300xe sich so schlägt!


----------



## Fenris666 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich wenigstens einmal zu Weihnachten (ist ja bald), was gescheites bekommen würde^^


----------



## Hechtchris (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würd sie gerne haben weil sie sicher zu meiner 300x gold passen würde ! :vik:


----------



## rauby (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

​


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
> 
> Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt’s nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.
> 
> ...


es ist doch bald weihnachten


----------



## Sumsagro (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Erstmal ein Petri Heil an alle anderen Angler hier#h

Ich sollte gewinnen, da ich, obwohl ich ein Neuling bin, mir die Mühe mache einen Beitrag zu schreiben 

Ausserdem mache ich gerade T-Führerschein und brauche auch noch einen fahrbahren, motorisierten Untersatz. Da ist leider nicht viel Budget für mein liebstes Hobby (natürlich Angeln) über


Es wäre also wirklich toll, wenn ich gewinnen würde #6

Sumsagro
_Ich gehöre übrigens auch zu den Menschen, die noch nie etwas bei einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen haben _


----------



## Dopemaster61 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich wüde sie gerne gewinnen weil ich als Azubi nicht viel Gelb habe und weil ich bei einem Gewinnspiel noch nie gewonnen habe


----------



## fiskes (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo
Ich sollte sie gewinnen, da ich gerade da erste mal Opa geworden bin von einem männlichen Enkel. Der war so wild darauf ans Licht der Welt zu kommen, daß dieses eine Goldmedaille wert wäre. Damit können wir allerdings nichts anfangen, deshalb bietet sich die Alternative der goldenen Rolle an.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Gufi Angler (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich will nich betteln oder so ich währe einfach nur froh wenn ich sie gewinnen würde. dan währe ich stolz weil ich noch nie i wo gewonnen habe=) ich wünsche allen glück


----------



## pöp (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich würde diese Rolle verdienen. Weil bis jetzt konnte ich mir nur Ausrüstung von Askari leisten, da ich erst 15 Jahre alt bin und noch kein eigenes Geld verdiene:r. Hauptsächlich würde ich diese Rolle zum Spinfischen nehmen. Würde mich wirklich anglerisch freuen, falls ich diese Role gewinnen würde:m

MfG


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Eigentlich hat die ja jeder hier verdient aus seiner sicht! und aus meiner sicht hab natürlich ich die verdient!:q


----------



## zesch (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo Pure Fishing Team,
da das Fishing_Girl noch keine gute Rolle besitzt,
würde ich die gewonnene Rolle an die angelnde Frau
abtreten. Dann haben alle was von der Rolle !
Danke
zesch


----------



## Fishing_Girl (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



zesch schrieb:


> Hallo Pure Fishing Team,
> da das Fishing_Girl noch keine gute Rolle besitzt,
> würde ich die gewonnene Rolle an die angelnde Frau
> abtreten. Dann haben alle was von der Rolle !
> ...


 
|supergri Sehr freundlich - aber ich hab mich doch schon selbst um die Rolle "beworben" |supergri Aber wenn ich die Rolle wirklich bekomme, trete ich dir das dazugehörige T-Shirt ab ;-)


----------



## Heuwiese (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich besitze bestimmt 20 Rollen von einem anderen Rollenhersteller. Diese Rollen haben mich in vielen Jahren noch nie im Stich gelassen. Egal ob alte Teile oder neu gekaufte.
Also versucht mich zu überzeugen, dass eine Mitchellrolle auch halten kann was sie verspricht.


----------



## FPB (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

ich möchte sie gewinnen weil ich 30 TAGE zurückhaltung geübt habe um auch anderen etwas zu gönnen, aber was soll es, alle denken nur an sich, ich bin der einzige der auch an mich denkt.

gruß
frank


----------



## höcht (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich möcht sie gern gewinnen weil ich ein ganz armer Jungfischer bin *schnief*^^


----------



## KillerPueppi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

so viel ausrüstung als anfänger zu kaufen, da bleibt eine ordentliche Rolle ja schnell mal auf der strecke, auch wenn man sowas gerne mal ausprobiren würde...


----------



## Chris123 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Das find ich mal echt klasse(-: hab mich gestern angemeldet und bin gerade beim stöbern auf die Verlosung gestoßen.....wahrscheinlich zu spät für die verlosung diesen Monat aber nunja  #q 
Dennoch ein SUPER Dickes + für euch !!!#r


----------



## Frosty222 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich Student bin und nur eine gute rolle habe es wäre toll wenn ich noch eine Mitchell hätte


----------



## OLLI01 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde gerne eine gewinnen,weil ich bereits die 300xe habe und total begeistert bin.Die 300xe Gold passte nur leider nicht in mein Budget.Das wäre das Tüfelchen auf dem i.

OLIVER


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich der ZanderKalle bin und jede Rolle zum glühen bring!!!

Gruß an alle ZanderKalle


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich möchte die  MITCHELL 300 X GOLD gern in der Vitrine neben meiner  Mitchell 304 liegen haben ,wenn ich nicht damit am Wasser stehe#6


----------



## bernhart (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

weil ich mit der rolle angeln will!!!!


----------



## Kaljan (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*



bernhart schrieb:


> weil ich mit der rolle angeln will!!!!



zu spät :q


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ich würde sie auch zum angel nehmen!

Plattfisch


----------



## boot (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

* Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober. Na wer bekommt sie?*


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Weil ich als absoluter Mitchell Fan heiß auf das T-Shirt bin!!! :q


----------



## jenskanne (3. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Hallo,
ich brauche unbedingt eine neue.
Viel glück an alle von euch!
mfg jens


----------



## angler4711 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Warum ich ?
Ganz einfach weil ich mit der jünste bin und nicht das nötige Kleingeld habe.
Ich habe noch nie eine Rolle von Mitchell getestet, besitze auch keine.


----------



## johny-boy (7. November 2007)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt AB - Mitglieder auch im Oktober*

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich auch ein kleinen Lesekurs nötig!...;-) (nicht böse sein, kleiner Scherz!)
Das hier ist nämlich ein alter Thread! -> Oktober! Wer jetzt etwas gewinnen will sollte auch beim November-Gewinnspiel teilnehmen! 

lg, johny-boy


Edit: Oder gibt es die Rolle doch noch???...dann würd ich sie natürlich auch noch nehmen!  ^^


----------

